# Windows Media Player crashes when opening shows



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

I'm a TiVo HD user that just installed TiVo Desktop 2.5.1 and Windows Media Player 11 (in that order)

Whenever I try to open a show, whether it's through the TiVo Desktop application or by double clicking on the files in the "My TiVo Recordings", Windows Media Player 11 launches. It displays the name of the show in the lower left corner. And then I get a window that says "Windows Media Player has encountered a problem and needs to close.". This happens no matter what show I try to open. 

I've uninstalled and reinstalled TiVo Desktop and had no luck. I've also tried disabling the Video Mixing Renderer option, in the event it was related to the issue in the ReadMe.

Can anyone offer any suggestions for me?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Skittles said:


> Can anyone offer any suggestions for me?


Strong possibility it is codec related.

Try another?
http://www.cole2k.net/?display=Codec-Pack-Standard


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Wow, first reply out of the gate and it's a home run.

I installed the Cole2K package (had to find it on Download.com since the link on that page wasn't working right) and now the shows are coming up fine.

Thank you for your help, greg!


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

You got lucky. Codecs can be a b%$#@!


----------



## patrickthickey (Sep 4, 2002)

I was suffering through a very similar issue.

Vista Supreme Extreme Bloat Edition - updated to the hilt and presumably incorporating all codecs in the universe....

Tivo Desktop 2.51 (279957)

S3 Tivo, networked and all shows visible in the Tivo Desktop.

Media Player (11.0.6000.6344) launches and the show is in place, I can manually move around the show and view paused images but it will not play. The play/pause button does nothing but change shape.

I downloaded the link to the codec you provided and <it works> .

Thank you for your assistance.

regards,
patrick


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

patrickthickey said:


> Vista Supreme Extreme Bloat Edition - updated to the hilt and presumably incorporating all codecs in the universe....


Not really sure how the dust settled on Vista. I know there was talk about it including a MPEG-2 codec when in beta (a first for Windows).

Found this out on the internet, can't say if it is true or not...

http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=133410


> Windows Vista Business does not have MPEG-2 codec installed by default. You have to buy it either from Microsoft or use another program (commercially or free).
> 
> Vista Home Premium and Ultimate have this codec installed for WMP by default.


There seems to be a codec-package out there for Vista that is pretty popular...

Vista Codec Package 4.5.2 beta 1
http://www.free-codecs.com/download/Vista_Codec_Package.htm


----------



## rbell (Oct 27, 2007)

I have this exact same issue. I upgraded from v2.3 to 2.5.1 (via uninstalling the old version) and then I lost the ability to play shows. I had WMP 10, but tried upgrading to 11 after the issue started. Same problem. I did try the additional codecs listed in the 2nd post but that didn't seem to help either. However, all I did was install the package... I didn't find any instructions telling me if I had to alter WMP to see/use the new codecs. Maybe that's my problem?

Other ideas welcome.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

rbell said:


> I didn't find any instructions telling me if I had to alter WMP to see/use the new codecs. Maybe that's my problem?


Nope. Usually just installing the package does the trick. Sounds like you have other "bad" codec(s) that have a higher merit value on your computer already.

DirectShow Filter Manager will alow you to adjust the codec merit values.
http://www.softella.com/dsfm/index.en.htm

What does yours say after installing Cole2K?

On my system I have the InterVideo Audio Decoder and InterVideo Video Decoder both set with a value of "00700000".

What happens if you raise their values? Double click on the row when you find them and you can change it.

Be careful though, messing with codecs can wreak havoc on your system. 

While playing a video in WMP you can click File properties and see which codec it is using.


----------



## rbell (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks for the additional info. I downloaded that utility and ran it. I do have the InterVideo audio and video codecs with the 00700000 merit, as you do. I also have tons of other codecs listed and I'm not sure how to interpret that list. 

When I trie to play a Tivo show I was able to get the properties to show in the brief time before WMP crashed. It said:

Audio codec: Ligos MPEG Audio Decoder
Video codec: InterVideo Video Decoder

I really don't know much about codecs, so I don't know how to change their 'merit' or anything. Any more tips would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

rbell said:


> Thanks for the additional info. I downloaded that utility and ran it. I do have the InterVideo audio and video codecs with the 00700000 merit, as you do. I also have tons of other codecs listed and I'm not sure how to interpret that list.
> 
> When I trie to play a Tivo show I was able to get the properties to show in the brief time before WMP crashed. It said:
> 
> ...


Strange that InterVideo is already being used. I guess I would up both the audio and video InterVideo ones to 00800000 ("preferred").

Just make sure the drop down in DSFM says DirectShow Filters. Find and double click on the InterVideo Video Decoder and a new window comes up. From here you can adjust the slider on the right. Do the same for the InterVideo Audio Decoder. Then reboot and cross your fingers.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

You can also try using GraphEdit to see which filters may being used.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GraphEdit

Only used that a couple times, so can't be much help with it. Lots of older threads talking about it though.


----------



## rbell (Oct 27, 2007)

I found a reference to the exact module having problems in Event Viewer. It was the Ligos audio driver. So, I found a way to unregister the Ligos stuff (regsrvr32 ...). After unregistering that stuff, WMP no longer crashes (InterVideo stuff is listed for audio and video in properties). However, I still have no success. When the Tivo video opens in WMP I get a messed-up greenish screen where the video should be and the audio is not present (except the occasional crackle through the speakers). Boy, something is really messed up here. I guess I'll try the TivoToGo software on my laptop and see if it is the PC having problems or the Tivo and the TivoToGo software.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## rbell (Oct 27, 2007)

Well, I don't understand... I downloaded another show from my Tivo and now I am able to play it on WMP. The other one had downloaded 'successfully', but apparently not entirely so. 

Now if I could find out why I can't see the fast forward and rewind controls in WMP... but that's a question for another forum, I'm sure.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

rbell said:


> Now if I could find out why I can't see the fast forward and rewind controls in WMP... but that's a question for another forum, I'm sure.


AFAIK, MPEG-2 playback never supports those button in WMP. But there are players out that the incorporate 30-sec skip like functionality. Zoom Player or Core Media Player perhaps, not really sure. I've just learned to live with the shortcoming of WMP.


----------



## rbell (Oct 27, 2007)

greg_burns said:


> AFAIK, MPEG-2 playback never supports those button in WMP. But there are players out that the incorporate 30-sec skip like functionality. Zoom Player or Core Media Player perhaps, not really sure. I've just learned to live with the shortcoming of WMP.


I'm no expert in PC video, so I have no idea what should actually be happening. I just expected that any audio or video clip could be fast-forwarded or rewound easily in a player. I can get the same effect by dragging the clip's status bar (showing what point is the clip at right now) right or left. Doesn't make much sense if there are no buttons for that feature, but if that's how it works then that's how it is.

Thanks again!
Rob


----------



## mskvarenina (Jun 24, 2002)

So what works? My transferred videos open in Media Player but all I get is a black screen. I would have expected TiVo to provide the codec for the files downloaded to their software.

Also, can these files be burned using Nero or must we purchase the Roxio software?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

mskvarenina said:


> I would have expected TiVo to provide the codec for the files downloaded to their software.


An MPEG-2 codec requires a license. (This is why Windows (pre Vista) never came with a MPEG-2 codec).

If you pay Tivo $25 they will sell you a license (it comes with Tivo Desktop Plus).



mskvarenina said:


> Also, can these files be burned using Nero or must we purchase the Roxio software?


I've used Nero Vision many times in the past. Had the most luck when I freed the files first using software like TivoDecoder GUI or VideoReDo.
http://www.gmonweb.com/portal/CodingFun/Downloads/tabid/54/Default.aspx

I would recommend just buying VideoReDo TVSuite to make your DVDs
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=366484


----------



## Microman66 (Nov 29, 2004)

Is there something else to play videos on the PC. WMP 11 seems jerky. Video Redo Plus plays fine. Is there another choice?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Microman66 said:


> Is there something else to play videos on the PC. WMP 11 seems jerky. Video Redo Plus plays fine. Is there another choice?


There are tons of choices, but most will use the codecs installed on your system. Since WMP isn't playing right, you obviously need to install new codecs (or adjust merit values on the ones you have).

If you don't want to screw around trying to figure out that problem you could try VLC instead. IIRC, it doesn't pay any attention to what codecs you have installed on your system.

http://www.videolan.org/vlc/


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

did as my Burns suggested and WMP still will not play the TTG files


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Dr_Diablo said:


> did as my Burns suggested and WMP still will not play the TTG files


Sounds like you need to start changing merit values to get your desired codecs to be used.

DirectShow Filter Manager
http://www.softella.com/dsfm/index.en.htm

or
Radlight Filter Manager


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

Thanks for the tips...

I've tried the suggestions here to no avail

Ishouldn't be required to download three or more additional software in order to get TTG to function properly...

This is Tivo's responsibility to ensure their product works...

Unfortunattely this is not the case...

Again thanks for the effort


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Dr_Diablo said:


> This is Tivo's responsibility to ensure their product works...


I disagree. Your computer is the problem. (sorry, but that is the truth). I've lost track, do you have the pay version where Tivo has at least some control over the codec used during playback?

The plus version (in additional to the other features it adds) looks for .tivo files and gaurantees(?) it uses a compatible codec for playback.

Remember, MPEG-2 codec is licensed. If you don't pay to play, you get what you get.


----------

